# 멘트



## slowlikemolasses

What does 멘트 mean? Is it exclusively used as a shortened form of 코멘트?


----------



## vientito

comment? 코맨트 looks like konglish


----------



## Rance

Given that it usually refers to short messages such as 방송멘트, 기내멘트, 닭살멘트 etc 
It's more likely to be from announceMENT.


----------



## ashitano

In some cases, 멘트 means 'chat up lines'or 'pick up lines'.


----------

